

NY AG demands AIG payment list - Tangurena
http://www.oag.state.ny.us/media_center/2009/mar/AIG%20Letter%203.16.09.pdf

======
Tangurena
Why this is important:

AIG was already being investigated for their compensation "schemes." AIG is at
the heart of the financial meltdown, and after having received $165 Billion
for bailing them out, they have the affrontery to outrage every taxpayer in
the US with rewarding the behavior that got AIG into this mess in the first
place.

One of the arguments made by the NY Attorney General is that these payments
may be "fraudulent conveyances" which is a fancy term for wrongly sucking the
money out of a company before it goes out of business.

From the letter: _Please also provide whatever contracts you now claim
obligate you to make these payments. Moreover, you should immediately provide
us with a list of who negotiated these contracts and who developed this
retention plan so we can begin to investigate the circumstances surrounding
these questionable bonus arrangements._

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7945774.stm>

